# Anzsic selection help



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, 


I m software QA/testing consultant. I need to selection industry for EOI. I found L783400	Computer Consultancy Services to be my relevant in accordance with Information Technology Survey: 2004 financial year - Statistics New Zealand . Am i on right path or do i need to select something else?

thanks,


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kazemstein said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I m software QA/testing consultant. I need to selection industry for EOI. I found L783400	Computer Consultancy Services to be my relevant in accordance with Information Technology Survey: 2004 financial year - Statistics New Zealand . Am i on right path or do i need to select something else?
> ...


Anzsic ?
That has nothing whatsoever to do with Immigration and selection of an industry for the EOI as far as I know.

Thinking you are completely the wrong path. Have you looked at Immigration New Zealand.

If you are wishing to apply for Residency via the Skilled Migrant Route then you need to see if your skills can be claimed from one of the three Skill Shortage Lists - see here :- Essential Skills In Demand Lists.

I'd say you need to be looking in the ICT/Electronics & Communications section and choosing one of the occupations from that list, however to claim the points for that skill shortage you must also meet the listed requirements.

Regards,


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

Your absodamnlutely right on spot. 

However i try to rephrase the question here on the EOI forum question A19 says :
"What industry is your main job in i.e. the main activity of the place where you work?	
Please enter part or all of your workplace's main activity in the search box below to return a list of matching industries and click the search button. Then select the one that most closely matches your industry. Or you can view a full list to find the industry yourself."

the selection list of the above question doesnt gives out ICT option etc. and etc. However the closest match i could find was L783400 Computer Consultancy Services . 


I hope it clarifies my question  

Thanks once again for your quick response.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

kazemstein said:


> Your absodamnlutely right on spot.
> 
> However i try to rephrase the question here on the EOI forum question A19 says :
> "What industry is your main job in i.e. the main activity of the place where you work?
> ...


Have you tried typing the words in full instead of using abbreviation ?
i.e Information, communication, technology, software etc etc to see if that comes up with anything.


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

Nah brother nothing of that sort comes up here is the full list it gives to pick from Australian and New Zealand Standard Industrial Classification - NZ Version 1996 - New Zealand Immigration Service 
Again the question A19 says :
"What industry is your main job in i.e. the main activity of the place where you work?	
Please enter part or all of your workplace's main activity in the search box below to return a list of matching industries and click the search button. Then select the one that most closely matches your industry. Or you can view a full list to find the industry yourself."

I m really grateful for your kind replies so far. 

God bless you mate!


----------

